# Hand swipe to capture screen shot not working



## bamacooner

I got my note 2 today and the hand swipe to capture screenshot is not working neither is the palm cover . And I have both enabled

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct

bamacooner said:


> I got my note 2 today and the hand swipe to capture screenshot is not working neither is the palm cover . And I have both enabled
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Are you using the "side" of your hand for the screenshot?

Edit: I say that because that works for me 100% of the time and the palm doesn't work well.


----------



## bamacooner

Yes I am using the side of my hand. A coworker also has the note 2 and his isn't working either. But I can't find anywhere that other people are reporting the issue. I've talked to Verizon and Samsung tech support and they say it's probably my device.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pool_shark

It isn't as simple to do as it sounds. When I was trying it out, I had to actually touch the screen with the side of my hand, almost like a windshield wiper.


----------



## el-bori

Working for me. You have to touch the screen when you do it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90

Is motions turned on in settings?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XiriX12

Just act like you are trying to wipe mud off the entire screen. The whole screen from top to bottom needs to be touched by your hand. Of course this is If I remember correctly since mine captures screen by pressing and holding power+home buttons.


----------



## softballjunkee13

Also make sure motion is on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Ha. Was just about to post this very thing and voila. They should say you have to touch the screen.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze

You can always press home & power buttons simultaneously. Never fails for me.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

